# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.5.1 08f5774 (02/14/2019)



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

Well I just got a software notification for an update thinking it's v9.0 (2019.5.2)

*Instead I got v9.0 (2019.5.1 08f5774)*

*



























*

*Edit: I am not in early access program.*

[MOD NOTE: 
POSTS SUCH AS "GOT IT!" AND "INSTALLING NOW IN (CITY)!" WILL BE REMOVED. 
PLEASE USE THE VOTING BUTTONS IF NOT ADDING SPECIFIC INFORMATION YOU HAVE EXPERIENCED WITH THE NEW FIRMWARE]


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

Dog mode is soo cute


----------



## Buddhapham (Feb 9, 2019)

Anyone noticed pole position is missing after the update?


----------



## webby (May 17, 2018)

Has NOA tap to delay lane change been there in previous versions?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Interesting. Well 5.1 showed up on TeslaFi, so its coming...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

2019.5.1 run through


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Seems like some bugs. No blind spot warning chimes? That's disappointing. Also, I'm somewhat glad about Sentry mode needing to be activated, although they really need to put a shortcut in the app launcher for that. The reason is with walk away lock activated, I don't need it activating every time I'm in the garage!


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Seems like some bugs. No blind spot warning chimes? That's disappointing. Also, I'm somewhat glad about Sentry mode needing to be activated, although they really need to put a shortcut in the app launcher for that. The reason is with walk away lock activated, I don't need it activating every time I'm in the garage!


He should reboot and try the blind spot warning again with AUTOPILOT DISENGAGED! Why on earth would it audibly alert you to a blind spot intrusion if the car is handling the lane change??


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Darrenf said:


> He should reboot and try the blind spot warning again with AUTOPILOT DISENGAGED! Why on earth would it audibly alert you to a blind spot intrusion if the car is handling the lane change??


I did agree that was a silly test. But I believe (I was watching in a rush at work) that he also tried it without AP activated. Or no? I could be wrong.

I did notice the cars were highlighted red and flashing...I don't think it does that now, does it?


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> that he also tried it without AP activated.


That's why I'm saying he should reboot.


----------

